# Okay heres one for everybody Rubber mats



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Okay first off why I am posting this. Ugggh okay see a neighboring barn to me which is a friend of mine "Somewhat" Came over last night to see how everything was going. ( Nosey ) When she does this shes always picking at certain things I do. There are days I would rather be chased by killer bees then deal with this person. lol. anyways... She came inthe barn while I was repairing some stall boards ( Dont ask ) lol . Okay this is what was a "Heated discussion"

RUBBER MATS!

Okay I love the rubber mats in my stalls and agree it does save on bedding..However it bugs me that so many barn owners use just enough bedding to absorb urine and I dont know they think its a air freshner thing. 
People have told me over and over and over again that they dont need the bedding because the horse has Rubber mats. HELLO thats like saying you dont need a matress you have a rug. 
Horses lay down and without any bedding will get rub marks ( Usually on the hocks ) I dont see how adding just enough to soak up urine saves on bedding. You have to add bedding daily ( pretty much)
Now my neighbor starts litterally trying to drill in my head about not using so much bedding. I bed my stalls well and I find this benefits my horses by far more then lack of bedding does.
My stalls are 12x12 some are bit bigger each stall gets 4 to 5 bags shavings per week ( only because I like bright clean bedding ) I also bank my stalls. I want my horses to be comfortable when they have to be in them. I'm not saying this is the ONLY way. What anyone elses choice is thats their choice. 
Well any ways my neighbor goes on and on about how boarders wont like that I bed my stalls like I do. I have 2 boarders but both are out 24/7 (Which is by far better then anything ) I plan on a open house soon. Im wondering if I should invite my neighbor ( Am I nuts!?)
Okay whats your views on the Rubber mat / bedding debate.
We all have opinions so BE NICE! lol

TRR


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

invite your neighbor, throw her onto a rubber mat and attack her with killer bees.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You need bedding ontop of the rubber mat to soak up the urine and make it comfortable!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Rancher said:


> invite your neighbor, throw her onto a rubber mat and attack her with killer bees.


 You know I have thought about tossing her in a stall and telling her to sleep on it, but then I would have to feed her FORGET THAT


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with extra bedding in the stalls. It's your money, you can spend it however you want to. Extra bedding makes your horse more comfortable, and probably extends the life of your rubber mats. Why would a boarder not like the way you bed the stalls. If you didn't put enough in your boarders might complain. But I don't think they would care about a little extra. Extra is a good thing.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've heard the same argument from people who use only a teeny amount of bedding. And generally I'm standing in their barn aisle with a hankie over my nose because the ammonia is so strong. I prefer to bed the way you do, it helps keep smells down and the horses are more comfortable, IMO. 

But, it's YOUR choice, not hers and no I wouldn't invite her but that's because I'm getting really grouchy with people in my old age.....JEEEEEZ what a pill!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

first rubber mate are to make the stall softer second horses do not like to get pee on them so is there is not enough shaving then the horse will not pee as often and that could be a bad thing-so is you friend dose not get that idea them tell her to stand in a stall that dose not have a lot of bedding and see what happens at another barn:shock:


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

my hats off to you for being able to afford 5-6 bags of shavings/stall/week..here that would be $25.00 per stall per week! I don't use that much shavings over my mats at all & my barn doesn't smell and my horses are happy, healthy with great bare feet & they all lay down regularly to rest, even my Belgian. However, what you do in your barn is totally your business..if she is any kind of friend or not I would have to be assertive and let her know that how she handles her barn might differ from how you handle yours but it doesn't mean either of you are right or wrong. If she persists in being so rude I don't think I would be so welcoming to her..just my 2 cents though!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm curious about how large your manure pile is. That many bags of shavings each week landing on the pile . . .

We bed per need of horse. We do not have any hock sores or rub marks. Some horses trash the stall and need shavings added daily. Others are so neat with their manure and urine spots, you hardly know they were in over night.

Our mats are not to save bedding but to save the stall floor. If no mats, the urine would sift into the stall base and have to be dug out each day. After picking, I typically leave any wet spots open to dry for the day. If I have time I lime the stalls on the weekdays but for sure on the weekends. We do not use 5 bags per stall and we do not have an odor issue.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You need to keep your neighbor OUT of your barn!! It's YOUR $ and YOUR bedding--do what you want!!!!
If you ever want my opinions on how to bed a stall, start a thread and ask me. I won't volunteer it here OR criticize you.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I would only be afraid to invite her thinking she may try to bash you and make you look bad to others at the open house. If you do not think she will do this then, sure, invite her. As long as she does not try to make you look bad at your party.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Do whatever works for you. I have one stall with mats and the other three have stall skins. I use enough bedding to absorb urine and I clean all the wet spots and manure out daily. No smell, no marks on the horses. Two of my horses are out 24/7 with a run in shelter. They sleep on the ground. They couldn't care less about any "bedding quantity issues" that BO's may have. LOL


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

I assume you are referring to horses that are locked into a stall at night? My stalls have rubber mats and no bedding but my stalls do not have exterior doors and my horses just use them at free will to get out of the weather, avoid flies etc. I have them there to save on their legs/feet so they are not standing on concrete. My horse has never laid down in his stall and has never gone to the bathroom in his stall. He does all this outside  that being said if I had to lock one up I would think the more bedding the better. Just to make it more comfortable. I dont think it would be a problem at all. But again it would also not be a problem IMO if the bedding wasnt quite that deep either. If you can afford to keep that much shaving on the floor I say that is wonderful and find it odd that someone would complain and say your boarders wouldnt like it? Sounds like you might just have a Negative Nelly on your hands lol Definitely no fun.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Okay let me refraise the 4 to 5 bags a week I only have to put in a bag The intial bedding starts off with 4 to 5 bags I only have to put bag in each stall per week if that. My horses are out more then in. Sorry for the miss conception.

TRR


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh why oh why do I think she will show up and flap her all knowing lips at your prospective clients. You need to make your property off limits to her, in writing and registered. She will drive away any clients as they won't want to have to deal with her showing up, whenever.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

we have rubber mats in front of the stalls and near our wash rack ut not inside the stalls (theyre inside/outside stalls so its pointless) but i love having my mats in front of the stalls it makes it sooo much easier to get the wheelbarrow around and it keeps it generally cleaner around. if i had a REAL barn (haha) i would definitely want some rubber mats and bedding. i agree i like to have a nice amount of bedding for my horses. but i cant really comment much because we just put sand in their stalls once a month.

but as for your friend. i personally wouldnt invite her to the open house just because if shes "all knowing" she may spread dissent throughout, plus if she got really pushy towards others they may just be dissuaded from coming to your barn if they feel that she would be a nuicance around....but thats just me.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

sounds nice ! Ranger.. you cracked me up .. soo funny !! Some people are only happy when they can make themselves feel better by telling others what is wrong . Makes a person just wanna scream or b slap em..


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

As long as you are not over-bedding and consuming precious resources unneccessarily from our planet, tell her to shut her pie hole.


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

Usually bedding is a by-product and I read somewhere that in my area there are more trees than there were 200 years ago.

I like a lot of bedding in the stall, period. Both of my horses lie down at night and they need the extra cushion. My mare is mostly white and the fewer shavings she has, the more stains she gets.

I just left a barn that did not have rubber mats, the horses were on wood floors. The old barn manager kept tons of shavings in the stalls and hardly ever had to any, it seems. My gelding only needed a new bag every other week or so, he had so much in there and always pooped on the one wall and peed on the other and slept in the middle. He left, and when the new guy came in we had like... nothing in there. It broke my heart to have the wood floor showing in the stalls, especially since in January, board had gone up $50 because "the price of shavings went up" so, where are the shavings, then?

I moved to a new barn, went from a 9x10 stall to a 15x18 (approx, it's not exactly square due to it being in an old dairy barn) with two windows, mats covering floor to floor, as well as banked up the walls, lots and lots of shavings  Oh yes, and an oscillating fan to keep the buggies off! My mare is pretty sure she is in heaven or something like it. 

Of course, I sleep on a pillow-top mattress with flannel sheets and a down comforter, all year round, so I am a fan of soft places to sleep


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

My horse always has LOTS of bedding.. I can't say how many bags a week, because the stable takes care of that- but there's always about 20-30 cm of bedding in there. 
I don't see why you would just have concrete/ rubber mats.An aquantance of mine has rediculously little bedding and it makes me really sad to see.. Especially living in a desert- just go pick up some sand and use that as bedding, even if money is tight.
If your horses are outside *all* (well not all, but pretty much) the time, i guess.. But then again, if your horse isn't using it much- you won't have to clean/change it much, so why not have bedding?
Especially here where it gets really hot, you can't keep horses outside for long periods of time- they need bedding sso they can comfortably lay down, pee, roll, etc.
Just my 2 cents 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Tell her to mind her own business. Your barn, your stalls, your decisions.
I would think most boarders, my self included would love clean bedded stalls.


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

tell her when she pays the bills she can bed the stalls as deep as she wants, until then its your choice.


----------



## dqnaomi (May 23, 2012)

TimberRidgeRanch- I'd happily board at your barn!!
Over here, stable floors are concrete- rubber matting is a necessity almost. Even then I use straw to the depth of the pitchfork tines plus banks to ensure my horse is comfrtable, warm and safe.
I have friends who bed down differently and use shavings as a sort of 'icing' for the matting. Not the way I'd go-- but it's their horse so none of my business.
Suggest you don't invite your beloved neighbour to your open day-- she sounds like she would only criticise you infront of potential clients. You don't need the hassle.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Upon thinking this over, I think this gal really desires to be included. Let her know you appreciate everyone's advice as they help you arrive at your decisions. I'll bet she'd jump at the chance to help with "coffee and goodies" which you'll be offering at the open house, right? Making her feel like a valuable ally could work very well in your favor.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

My BO uses extra, but only when they're going to be staying in


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I bed my stalls deeply as well. We get ours in bulk, which makes banking edges and keeping plenty of shavings in the stalls a lot more affordable than with bagged shavings. When we used bagged shavings, we were spending $120 a week. Now, we fill out shavings trailer to last us two months and pay $150.


----------



## meadowsranch (Jun 10, 2012)

every one has to do what works for them, and the horses.


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

When my boys were stalled, my stalls were kept just as you describe in your OP. 

Stalls need bedding, and lots of it IMO, rubber mats or not.

I don't think I'd invite her to the open house...she will probably just nit pick everything and turn what should be a fun event for you into a downer.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

mls said:


> I'm curious about how large your manure pile is. That many bags of shavings each week landing on the pile . . .
> 
> We bed per need of horse. We do not have any hock sores or rub marks. Some horses trash the stall and need shavings added daily. Others are so neat with their manure and urine spots, you hardly know they were in over night.
> 
> Our mats are not to save bedding but to save the stall floor. If no mats, the urine would sift into the stall base and have to be dug out each day. After picking, I typically leave any wet spots open to dry for the day. If I have time I lime the stalls on the weekdays but for sure on the weekends. We do not use 5 bags per stall and we do not have an odor issue.


 We have a 3 large bay compost bins we rotate manure piles over and the 3rd pile is spread on the fields. Very rarely do we have huge piles as the process has us spreading 2 times a year spring and late fall.
When I talk about people with rubber mats and little bedding I am talking about people who dont even put in 1/2 a bag more like 2 shovel full of bedding thats it. and these are stalls where horses are stalled at night no run ins attached. 

TRR


----------



## littleamy76 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'd be quite offended if a friend of mine acted like that. It's your barn, you do things the way you want to. Maybe she thinks she is trying to be nice by offering suggestions. Thank her for offering advice but let her know this is what works for you but you will keep her advice in mind in case if you do decide to switch things up.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

We had a small open house day Saturday and the turnout was fair for me. I got 2 boarders out of 15 guests and thats fine. I got to talking to one lady who met my neighbor at the grain store and the lady mentioned that my neighbor told her how I bed my stalls. TY NEIGHBOR! Lady ( Jenn ) is now a new boarder who agreed that so many barns lack bedding because of rubber mats and she also said she believes its due to false impressions from ads placed for rubber mats. They dont show very much if any bedding and as most you know people are going to think bedding isnt really needed and your seeing barns following this idea. 
Its okay if you have stalls with attached runs but alot of Boarding barns around here do not have attached runs.
I will have some pics up soon of open day at the barn. I will show you the stalls and stuff.
Neighbor never came to Open House day which is okay but she did call and ask how it went.

TRR


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

****, Well...Didn't her plan backfire? I absolutely LOVE thickly bedded stalls.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Most of my stables have a rubber bed but these are cow mattresses, fine chopped rubber about 9" deep with a membrane over it. It feels like a water bed when you walk on it.
I still bed deeply because what I found is that if they are only given a 'splash' area, they pee and poop on that and then lie on it.
I found the horses were stinking of urine and it was taking me ages to get the muck off them - I was also throwing out all the splash area every day so, it was not economical to just do the splash area.

I bed deeply - with banks, I find the horses spend a lot of time lying down whereas without they don't so much. 
Nothing as good as seeing a horse lying down in a nice deep bed.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

We just stripped all stalls. Uuuugh what a pain. We do this once a year because horses are out pretty much all the time now. I only have 3 ( Boarders ) that are in at night. The 3 boarders just arrived middle of last week, and their horses are extremely happy as is the owners ( Thank God ) One boarders horse ( Will ask if I can take pic ) was afraid at first to go in his stall Owner laughed said hes never seen bright clean bedding like this lol took him a few minutes to jump right in **** then he rolled. Was good to see him happy. I love when my horses are happy healthy and comfortable same with my boarders if they are not happy Im not happy.

TRR


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Slap that women! It is your barn and you can do whatever the flip you want to! I believe in using mats and then a good cm-in of bedding on top depending on the brand of shavings,


----------

